# التعارف على الإنترنت بهدف الزواج والحب



## النهيسى (6 أكتوبر 2012)

*

    التعارف على الإنترنت بهدف الزواج والحب*



ما رأيكم في التعارف من خلال الإنترنت بهدف الزواج أو الحب أو غيره..


*
    الإجابة:*

    يقول كتاب الله: "كُلُّ الأَشْيَاءِ تَحِلُّ لِي، لكِنْ لَيْسَ كُلُّ الأَشْيَاءِ تُوَافِقُ. كُلُّ الأَشْيَاءِ تَحِلُّ لِي، وَلكِنْ لَيْسَ كُلُّ الأَشْيَاءِ تَبْنِي.. كُلُّ الأَشْيَاءِ تَحِلُّ لِي، لكِنْ لاَ يَتَسَلَّطُ عَلَيَّ شَيْءٌ" (رسالة بولس الرسول الأولى إلى أهل كورنثوس 10: 23؛ 6: 12).

    فكل شيء يمكن أن يكون سلاح ذو حدين..  فليس "شَيْءٌ نَجِسًا بِذَاتِهِ، إِلاَّ مَنْ يَحْسِبُ شَيْئًا نَجِسًا، فَلَهُ هُوَ نَجِسٌ" (رسالة بولس الرسول إلى أهل رومية 14: 14)، أي أن العِبرة هي باستخدام الإنسان للأشياء..  وليس العيب في الأشياء بنفسها..

    الإنترنت هو اختراع رائع بكل المقاييس، وله العديد من الفوائد التي لا تٌحصى..

    ونحن لسنا ضد موضوع التعارف من خلال الإنترنت أو غيره..  ولكن ينبغي أن يكون هناك حكمة..  فإن كان هدفك أنت سليمًا، قد يكون هدف الطرف الآخر غير سليم..  وإن كنتِ أنتِ تتعاملين ببساطة ومحبة مع الجميع، فقد يستغل البعض هذه البساطة، وتتحول منكِ إلى سذاجة، وتندمين على تسرعك بإعطاء معلومات أو بيانات أو صور لشخص غير موثوق فيه..

    فكنصائح عامة، لا تضع بياناتك الشخصية متاحة على الإنترنت من خلال مواقع مثل الفيسبوك أو غيره، ولا تثق في أي شخص بسهولة لترسل بيانات شخصية له أو نمر تليفون المنزل أو التليفون المحمول أو غيره..  فقد يسيء البعض استغلال تلك المعلومات والبيانات والصور، أو حتى إن لم يكن الطرف الآخر هو المُخطئ، قد يعطي بياناتك لشخص آخر ببساطة، أو يكون يستخدم الإنترنت من مقهى عام  ، ويكون جهاز الكمبيوتر المُستخدم عليه برامج للتجسُّس، فتجد أو فتجدين بياناتك مشاع لكثيرين..!

    أما حول التعارف من خلال الإنترنت، فهنا ينبغي الحكمة، سواء من جهة الوقت، أو من جهة البيانات المُعطاة للطرف الآخر، أو البرامج أو الملفات المُستقبَلة على الكمبيوتر الشخصي الخاص بك   ..  فمن جهة الوقت، نرى كثيرين -للأسف- يضيعون وقتهم في برامج الدردشة، والمنتديات التافهة (ومنها كثير من المنتديات الدينية للأسف أيضًا)   أو في التنقل بين المواقع الاجتماعية   مثل ماي سبيس  أو فيسبوك  وغيرهم..  وتضيع الساعات، وتضيع معها الأيام والشهور، وهي أوقات سيندم عليها الشخص لاحقًا بدون أدنى شك..

    فينبغي على الفتاة التحلي بالحِكمة، ولا تتعلق بأي شاب من خلال الإنترنت بسذاجة..  وإن كان هناك غرض حقيقي من التعارف، ينبغي وضع حدود للأمر، وإن كان هناك قبول مبدئي، يستطيع الشخص التقدم للأسرة للتعارف بضعة مرات قبل حتى الخطوبة الفعلية (التي هي المُفترض أن تكون هي هدف التعارف)!

    هناك أيضًا نقطة هامة، وهي معرفة طائفة الشخص الذي تتحدث معه..  فقد يكون هدف التعرف والمشاعر المسكوبة من خلال برامج الدردشة هي التشكيك في إيمانك أو عقيدتك، من خلال الطوائف المنشقة التي تنكر الطقوس والتقاليد المقدسة والأسرار الإلهية مثل البروتستانت وشهود يهوة والأدفنتست سبتيين وغيرهم..  فبعد الحب، يستطيع الطرف الآخر أن يضغط عليكَ أو عليكِ للتنازل عن إيمانك، فتخسر الحياة الأبدية لأجل علاقة لم تكن أمينة حتى من البداية..

    هناك أيضًا نقاط أخرى كثيرة ينبغي معرفتها عن الطرف الآخر، قد لا يسمح الإنترنت بسهولة بمعرفتها أو على الأقل التأكد منها، مثل موضوع الطائفة - السن - الشكل - الظروف الاجتماعية.. وكذلك الطباع، حيث أن خلال الكتابة لا تستطيع التعرف على طباع الطرف الآخر، ولا حتى من خلال الدردشة الصوتية أو الفيديو تعطيك معرفة كاملة بأسلوب الشخص في الحديث، وأثر التربية والظروف والمستوى الاجتماعي والدراسة وغيره عليه..

    لا يجب أن نهمل كذلك أمرًا هامًا نود أن ننبه عليه هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا؛ ألا وهو أن هناك بعض المنحلّين أخلاقيًا الذين تكون متعتهم في جرّ الآخرين للخطية،   أو الذين يرسلون صورًا أو مواقع إباحية للطرف الآخر، ويستغل بعضهم الأطفال والفتيان أو الفتيات صغار السن في ذلك..  وتتسبَّب تلك الأمور في العديد من المشاكل المستقبلية للشخص، وقد يكون بعضها مشاكل نفسية تؤثر على الطرف الساذج لاحقًا..

    فبالنسبة للأهل، ينبغي عليهم متابعة الأبناء جيدًا في سن استخدام الكمبيوتر والإنترنت، ووضع برامج ضد المواقع الإباحية، ووضع جهاز الكمبيوتر في مكان مفتوح بالمنزل، والشاشة لا تكون مواجهة للحائط، بل مواجهة للحجرة ليراها بسهولة مَنْ هو في حجرة المعيشة أو غيره..

    ينبغي علينا أيضًا أن ننوِّه في هذا السياق محاولات البعض من غير المسيحيين استدراج آخرين لعلاقات أثيمة خارج الإطار الديني، ناظرين إلى الخداع كأنه أداة للتبشير!

    وقد يكون هدف التعارف والأسلوب الطيب من الطرف الآخر هو استغلال هذا الشخص، سواء أكان استغلالًا لمزايا اجتماعية، أو بهدف السفر، أو الهروب من نوع من المشاكل، أو غير ذلك من آلاف الاحتمالات، التي قد لا تتضح بسهولة إلا بعد التقدم في العلاقة أكثر فأكثر..

    فلا يجب الاعتماد على الإنترنت في التعارف بغرض الزواج، وإن حدث ذلك، يكون مجرد بداية، وبداية حَذِرة، وإن كان هناك قبول مبدئي، يجب الانتقال إلى المراحل الرسمية في التعارف..  ولكن كما أوضحنا، أنه يجب الحذر من كل طرف، وعدم مشاركة بيانات شخصية، وعدم إعطاء الثقة بسهولة..  كما ينبغي ملاحظة أن الشاب حينما يتعرف على فتاة من الإنترنت، ويجد سهولة جدًا في الحصول على صورها أو بياناتها أو يجدها مُتَبَسِّطة في الكلام معه، فطبيعي أنه سيشك في أخلاقها وقيمها، حتى إن كانت نيتها سليمة..  أو سيظن أنها قد تكون محترفة في أسلوب الدردشة الصفراء هذه على الإنترنت، فَيُسيء أسلوبها هذا لها أكثر مما تظن.

    فهدف الدردشة للدردشة فقط هو أمر مرفوض تمامًا، من عدة نواحي كما أوضحنا..  أما إن كانت بداية التعارف هي في مجال خدمي، أو من خلال مجال العمل أو غيره، وحدث قبول مبدئي، فيتم الانتقال للمراحل الرسمية في التعارف..  ولكن أن تقوم فتاة أو شاب بقضاء الأسابيع والشهور للتحدث في أمور عاطفية دون هدف واضح ومع أي شخص، فهذا تصرف غير مسئول من الطرفين..  كذلك التعارف من الإنترنت بغرض الزواج خطر فعلًا جدًا لأنه قد يعطيها معلومات خاطئة عن نفسه، حتى بعد مقابلة العائلات قد يكون كاذب في من يعرفهم بأهلها ثم تفاجأ أنه من دين أو طائفة أخرى..  أو قد تكذب هي عليه في ارتباطها السابق، أو في سِنّها أو غير ذلك..

    وأخيرًا، حول موضوع الارتباط الفعلي، فينبغي ألا يتم الاعتماد على الإنترنت في معرفة الشخص والتسرع في الزواج..  بل يجب أن يكون هناك تعارف عائلي وجهًا لوجه، وإن كان هناك قبول ومعرفة عامة لظروف كل طرف، وسؤال أب اعتراف الطرف الآخر في كنيسته عنه وعن حاله وعلاقته بالله، يمكن أن تتم الخطوبة..  وتكون بفترة مناسبة بدون تسرع، حتى يتم التعارف على أساس سليم، ينفعك أنت وهي والأبناء في المستقبل..

    وحول التعارف، حاليًا توجد اجتماعات الشباب والشابات بجميع الكنائس تقريبًا، ويكون التعارف ممكن ومتاح من خلال إطار ديني، ومن خلال مباشرة أو متابعة أمناء الخدمة والكهنة وغيره..  ويكون أيضًا التعارف بشكل المجموعات، وليس التعارف الفردي ولد وفتاة فقط.. ولكن بأسلوب جماعي طاهر..  ستجد هنا أيضًا في موقع الأنبا تكلا مقالًا عن موضوع الدردشة على الإنترنت (أو ما يٌطلق عليه التشات أو الشات  )، وما له وما عليه..

* سنوات مع إيميلات الناس!*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (6 أكتوبر 2012)

*انا ضدددددددد الحب او الجواز عبر الانتر نت بشكل عاااام

لان نادرا جدا لما تلاقي في زيجه ناجحه من خلال الانتر نت

موضوع جميل الرب يباركك
*


----------



## Samir poet (6 أكتوبر 2012)

وانا كمانيا استاذى
ضد الحب والزواج عبر الانترنت 
وشكر ليك


----------



## حبيب يسوع (6 أكتوبر 2012)

الحب والزواج عن طريق النت هو خدعة كبيرة وعملية نصب وزاج لن ينجح ابدا


----------



## mero_engel (6 أكتوبر 2012)

بحسه قصه فاااااااااااشله وتمثيليه خايبه 
بس في حالات قليله بتبقي ناجحه وحقيقه وصح 
لكن السيئه تعم


----------



## النهيسى (6 أكتوبر 2012)

كلامكم وردودكم جميله 
شكرا ليكم أحبائى

*واثقه فيك يارب*

*Samir poet*

*حبيب يسوع*

*mero_engel*

ربنا معاكم


----------



## R.O.R.O (6 أكتوبر 2012)

موضوع جميل ومهم جدا 
لكن انا ضد الحب والزواج عن طريق النت لانه غالبا بينتهى بالفشل 
ميرسى استاذى على الموضوع تسلم ايدك ​


----------



## النهيسى (6 أكتوبر 2012)

كلامك سليم جدا متفقق طبعا
شكرا للمرور والتقييم
ربنا يسعدك


----------



## SALVATION (8 أكتوبر 2012)

ضد وبقوة
لان وببساطة مش بسهوله نثق فى حد 
ده احنا مش بنثق فى الاشخاص اللى بنشوفهم كل يوم قدام عنينا 
معقولة هنثق فى اشخاص مش بنشوفهم ؟
واللى يصل لدرجة الحب عن طريق النت يبقى فى نظر الناس الواقعين مجنون ومجازف
وربنا يستر عليه​


----------

